# [gelöst] systemd: ntpdate wird nicht gestartet

## boospy

Hallo Leute,

hab hier ein Problem mit dem ntpdate von systemd. Beim Sytemstart sollte die Uhrzeit ja einmal gesetzt werden. Problem dabei, ntpdate kann nicht starten, da es zum Startzeitpunkt noch kein Netzwerk gibt. Hab schon ein sleep in den Autostart gegeben, das müsste aber gute 25 Sekunden haben das es nützt. Es wird nämlich die Adresse per DHCP bezogen und auch noch eine Netzwerkbrücke erstellt. Das ganze über Networkmanager. 

Ok, nun habe ich natürlich auch "NetworkManager-wait-online.service" was ja eigenlich genau das verhindern soll, das Services starten bevor wirklich eine IP vorhanden ist. Mach ich was falsch? Ich hab auch auf den Fedoraseiten gelesen das man ntpdate eigentlich nicht mehr einsetzen sollte. Man sollte lieber den ntpd nehmen. Schön und gut, aber wenn mein Rechner vielleicht mal 2 - 3 Wochen nicht laufen sollte, kann es sein das die Zeit dann zu weit abtrifftet und somit von ntpd nicht mehr synchronisiert werden kann.

Danke für eure Hilfe und lg

boospyLast edited by boospy on Thu Aug 14, 2014 12:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schmidicom

So weit ich weiß führt in Kombination mit dem Networkmanager unter systemd der einzig gangbare Weg über das Programm "timedatectl".

```
pc66am ~ # timedatectl 

      Local time: Do 2014-08-14 12:29:09 CEST

  Universal time: Do 2014-08-14 10:29:09 UTC

        RTC time: Do 2014-08-14 10:29:09

       Time zone: Europe/Zurich (CEST, +0200)

     NTP enabled: yes

NTP synchronized: yes

 RTC in local TZ: no

      DST active: yes

 Last DST change: DST began at

                  So 2014-03-30 01:59:59 CET

                  So 2014-03-30 03:00:00 CEST

 Next DST change: DST ends (the clock jumps one hour backwards) at

                  So 2014-10-26 02:59:59 CEST

                  So 2014-10-26 02:00:00 CET
```

Aber um das Tool vollständig nutzen zu können muss "net-misc/ntp" installiert und in der "/etc/ntp.conf" mindestens ein funktionierender Server aufgelistet sein.

----------

## boospy

Also das ist bei mir alles schon so eingerichtet, war wohl noch in openrc so. Da steht dann http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/System_time#systemd_3

Also setzt systemd die Systemzeit ja doch schon irgendwie? Und wo sollte ich dann timedatectl eintragen, oder meinst du nur um manuel selbst einmal zu synchen? Das geht ja mit ntpdate.service manuel nach dem start schon.

lg

boospy

----------

## schmidicom

timedatectl ist ein Teil von systemd und ein Frontend zum Serviceunit "timedated.service" welches bei jeder systemd Installation vorhanden sein sollte.

```
pc66am ~ # systemctl status systemd-timedated.service

● systemd-timedated.service - Time & Date Service

   Loaded: loaded (/usr/lib64/systemd/system/systemd-timedated.service; static)

   Active: inactive (dead)

     Docs: man:systemd-timedated.service(8)

           man:localtime(5)

           http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/timedated

Aug 14 12:24:53 pc66am systemd[1]: Starting Time & Date Service...

Aug 14 12:24:53 pc66am systemd[1]: Started Time & Date Service.

Aug 14 12:29:09 pc66am systemd[1]: Starting Time & Date Service...

Aug 14 12:29:09 pc66am systemd[1]: Started Time & Date Service.
```

Genaueres dazu findet man in den Manpages zu "systemd-timedated.service" und "timedatectl".

----------

## boospy

Ah, ok, jetzt hab ichs verstanden. Danke erstmal. Ich check das gleich ab.

lg

----------

## boospy

Ok, das Teil funzt super. Habs auch gleich im Wiki ausgebessert: http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Systemd#Time_.26_Date

----------

